# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوالاتی درباره غیرحضوری خواندن سال چهارم

## Ashil

سلام دوستان 
وقت بخیر
میخواستم ببینم شرایط غیرحضوری خوندن سال چهارم چجوریه کلا؟فقط مدرسه بزرگسالان میشه ثبت نام کرد یا غیرانتفاعی هم میشه ؟ کلا نمیریم مدرسه یا روزایی هستن که باید بریم ؟ اگر نمیریم پس چجوری نمره مستمر میدن و امتحانات پایانی و نهایی چجورین ؟😐 چقدر باید هزینه کرد واسه غیرحضوری خوندن ؟
ببینید میخوام از مهر تا کنکور درسا رو تو خونه بخونم پدرم جانباز 50% هست و سهمیه ایثارگری و آزاده هم دارم اما خب میخوام تا جایی که بشه درس بخونم خودم
به نظرتون کار درستی میکنم غیرحضوری میخوام بخونم؟

----------


## Ali jk

من پشت کنکوری بودم
ولی پارسال ک مدرسه میرفتم بیشتر درس میخوندم
غیرحضوری خوندن بد نیست ولی سخته، بعده یه مدت کم میاره ادم
درضم اگه سهمیه داری چندان ب خودت فشار نیار، با درصدای 20 30 هم پزشکی سراسری میاری  :Yahoo (21): 
موفق باشی

----------


## Ashil

دندونپزشکی شهید چمران اهواز میخوام😐

----------


## Ali jk

حتما میاری  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ashil

Up

----------


## masome-alavi

دوستِ من اینکاروکرد الان مثه چی پشیمونه :Yahoo (21): تو مَد حداقل یکی هس ک مجبورت میکنه بخونی خونه وقتت بیشتره وتنبلی میکنی

----------


## mohsen..

اگه از لحاظ علمی به مشکل برنمیخوری میتونی نری
ولی اگه از لحاظ فنی به مشکب برمیخوری نظری ندارم
ولی اگه اب روغن قاطی کردی بازم نظری ندارم

----------


## mohsen..

ولی خودم امسال غیرحضوری رفتم مشکلی نبود درسمو خوندم خوب

----------


## Fawzi

نه غ حضوری نهههه!
ضرر میکنی 
سهمیه ای که داری عالیه ،واسه خودش زاپاسه :Yahoo (4): 
شما روزی 5ساعتم بخونی تا خود کنکور ..پزشکی رو شاخته

----------


## susba

بهترین کارو می کنی.
اگه مدرسه ت عالی و درجه یک نیست با استادای خوب هیچی بهتر از غیرحضوری نیست.
کلا مدرسه نمی ری،فکر می کنم فقط مدرسه بزرگسالان باشه،فقط برای امتحانا می ری  و نمره مستمر هم ندارین.
خودش به تنهایی هزینه ای نداره.
ولی چون معلم نداری یه هزینه ای یا صرف دی وی دی یا کلاس های آموزشگاه می شه.البته اگه احتیاجی به دی وی دی و کلاس نداری و خودت با خوندن می فهمی که هیچی.
ببین تو اشتباه منو تکرار نکن :Yahoo (68): .مدرسه دولتی و سطح پایین یا حتی نمونه دولتی معمولی فقط وقتتو تلف می کنه  و البته پولت رو. برو غیرحضوری هرچی رو هم ضعف داشتی دی وی دی بگیر یا آموزشگاه کلاس برو.سهمیه تم که خیلی کمکت می کنه.به نظرم خودت بخونی حتما از پسش برمی یای.

----------


## a.ka

غیرحضوری ممنوع شده برو دولتی نرو مدرسه !

----------


## loading

up

----------


## tarranom

دوست من یه مدت غیر حضوری میخوند میگفت پشیمون شدم چون همه چی براش یکنواخت شده بود،مطمئنا بری مدرسه بهتره ولی اگه واقعاااااا به این نتیجه رسیدی که نری بهتره،اون وقت نرو

----------

